# Riding in Brier Creek/Raleigh, NC



## kmcdon30 (May 8, 2014)

I'm new to Brier Creek, and I'm looking for some good roads to ride on as well as group rides. I'll be living near Page Road, and all of the roads seem really busy. I haven't found too much on Strava. I'm really looking for fast group rides/ race-rides. I've done the P-Ride in Chapel Hill a few times, and it was great... But I'd rather not drive 40 mins to do a group ride. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

I just visited the Apex area and did some weekday rides from the Apex Walmart on Apex Peakway. The rides are led by folks from Lifetime Fitness and offer many different levels. Seems to be lots of groups that ride around the area of Lake Jordan. This site also lists some rides.
TeamCBC Bicycling club - home


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Harrington Grove rides (HG for short), in North Raleigh and not far from Brier Creek, are among the fastest group rides - very similar to your P-Ride. Saturday is the main ride, with two evening rides; Tuesday and Thursday. The Saturday rides average about 65-70 miles with 3k'ish feet of gain, and clock 23-24 mph average. You can rotate in front or, ride the draft. They don't stop for dropped riders, and even mechanical problems are a maybe. So be sure your bike and legs are in good shape, and bring the cue sheet. Some elite level riders go with this group. Expect 30-40 riders each Saturday. Tue evening is about the same from a metrics standpoint, although only about 30 miles. Thur a little easier due to the impending weekend. Their schedule is on Google Groups, Raleigh Rides. You will need to request access, and it will be promptly provided. 

The Gyro Club "A" rides, also North Raleigh, will clock about the same distance except at approx. 21-22 mph average. Still a good spirited ride, though a good bit easier than the HG ride (and the CH P-ride).


----------

